# DNP & Hair loss



## dileepsv (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Ugbb!

New to the forums here but an experienced user of dnp, nevertheless.

Had a quick question to you::-
Have any of you ever experienced hair thinning (crown/vertex area on head) or loss on the body on or post-dnp cycles?

During and after my cycles, I tend to experience an accelerated rate of hair loss especially around the frontal and crown section. I'm not sure if its just the extreme heat (I normally sweat like a beast) or if the thyroid deficiencies are causing this. I have never supplemented with T3 while on a cycle and have regularly checked my levels showing no issues. Indeed, if it was a thyroid problem, the hair should surely grow back within a few months as is the case with temporary thyroid hair loss.

As a result of this, I've started on Propecia (Finasteride) to hault this loss and am trying to understand if it is safe to take with a dnp cycle.

Any of you with similar stories please chime in and enlighten me.

Thank you.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Can't say that I've personally noticed any hair loss while running the stuff.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 17, 2014)

Is that what happened to my hair???!!!!!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Apr 18, 2014)

Finasteride will help with hairloss caused by DHT only, it prevents test conversion to DHT, therefore reducing DHT levels (and therefore being useless against DHT derivative steroids induced hairloss).

DHT is anabolic but also play a fundamental role with libido: sex drive, orgasm, ejaculation, etc...For this reason, Finsateride / Dutasteride are known for their potential harsh sides: ED, loss of sex drive, orgasm disorder, ejaculation disorder, etc...In some users the sides turned out to be permanent, even after stopping using the drug.

With this in mind, I would go for the topical route (Minoxidil, Ketoconazole shampoo, Azelaic Acid) before taking Finasteride and would use this compound as a last resort only.

Just my 0.02


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 18, 2014)

Never noticed tht... o wait ive never had hair lol


----------



## dileepsv (Apr 18, 2014)

It is true what you said about fin. However, not all users experience sides like you said I do use minox and nizoral (ketoconazole) shampoo 3-4 times a week.

So dnp has no role in hair loss then ? Even from the resulting thyroid deficiencies?


----------

